# MTD Pro Snow Thrower 31AE6LFH718 - Missing Dowel Pin?



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi, 

I disassembled my my auger gearbox and when reassembling, I inserted the part 715-04021 Dowel pin, but later found what looks like the pin on the ground. I assume it must have fallen out during reassembly? If the Dowel pin was not installed, how would that affect the auger functioning? Is there more than one dowel pin used somewhere else? 

See #52 in the attached diagram, and the photo for the part I found after reassembling.

Thanks !


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

That pin would make the worm gear turn on the input shaft. Otherwise your impeller will be turning but not your augers.


----------

